# The longest night yet



## JAYBLACK973 (Feb 21, 2011)

My sleep pattern is way off first of all. I spent what seems like my whole night laying in bed just crying and fell alseep about 6am this morning. Although its only 5 months separated, it really feels much longer than that. I returned to therapy this week because there are days where i struggle with this whole situation. My wife makes remarks like no one in her family ever got divorced and i always reply "why are you".. I have also meet with a lawyer and got a lot of great advice from the meeting. My wife seems to be forcing the divorce and i'm just totally against it. I feel like when you get married its for all the right reasons. When problems come up you work on them. She just chose not to work on things while i did everything to keep us from getting to this point. I believe that you try. I do understand that you cant force or change your spouse as much as we all want to say wake up but Its only shameful when you don't try.. Am i alone in how i'm feeling or what i'm going through? How are you coping with it?


----------



## aug (Aug 21, 2011)

The stages you're going through is similar to grieving.

Google "Kubler Ross"

Or, read this.


----------



## KNIFE IN THE HEART (Oct 20, 2011)

You are NOT alone. Have you talked to your doctor about taking medication to help? I have to work with my stbx every day. I couldn't cope without taking a mild anti-depressant. If you don't want to take meds, there are lots of natural products you can take. Are you eating okay? That is important to do. If you can't eat, what about trying Ensure or some other meal replacement? Exercise is important too. Even if it's just going for a walk, it might help to tire you out.

Glad to hear you have checked with a lawyer. Important for you to know your rights,even though it may be the last thing you are thinking about.

Just try to take it day by day, every minute that goes by, is a minute closer to peace. And you will find peace!!


----------

